# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  The game.

## Siya

Greetings from Baku 
Первый год после своего восемнадцатилетия я каждый день со страхом открывал свою почту уведомлений, но все мои опасения были напрасны. Обо мне как будто забыли или удача сопутствовала мне, и жребий обходил меня стороной. За тот первый год семь моих сокурсников получили черную метку и пятеро из них погибли на Игре. Я уже уверовал в свою неуязвимость и два последующих года жил без страха. Слухи о неудачниках, о профи, о стратегии, об оракулах, гадалках, амулетах не интересовали меня. В каждом доме, в каждой кофейне, во всех барах тема Игры была всегда центральной. Вот уже сорок лет она оставалась животрепещущей, ведь на кону была человеческая жизнь.  
During the first year after my 18th birthday I looked into my mailbox with fear every day, but all my concerns and fears were unfounded. It seemed that I’ve been forgotten or fortune was on my side, and fate avoided me. That year seven my classmates got black spot and five of them died on the Game. I have already come to believe in my invincibility and two following years I lived in peace. Rumors about losers, pros, strategies, oracles, fortune-tellers, amulets did not interest me. The Game theme was pivotal in every house, café, and bar. For nearly 40 years it stayed topical and vital, because man’s life was at the stake.

----------

